# Wrinkled Roofing Felt



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

It will flatten it's self back out with a little sun and a few hours.


----------



## HDS (Jun 21, 2014)

If only the sun would come out!


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

I wouldn't let them shingle over it though, it will show up through the shingles. Also are they replacing the flashings on the vent pipes?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

1985gt said:


> I wouldn't let them shingle over it though, it will show up through the shingles. Also are they replacing the flashings on the vent pipes?


+1

Do not let then go overtop until it is flat.


----------



## HDS (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes they should be flashing or adding a boot to the vents. The roofer said once it dries out , it lay flat again. It hasn't rained in a few hours but it isn't flat yet.


----------



## HDS (Jun 21, 2014)

They used just a regular blower on it to get rid of the water and the sun has come out. The majority of the wrinkles are gone and things are laying quite flat now. I think they are about to break for lunch, and with the sun still shining, should be good to go.


----------



## HDS (Jun 21, 2014)

So the wife comes home, there are still some wrinkles and she wasn't happy. She was worried the felt could be wet and cause issues down the line. I was okay with giving it some time to level out and I talked with the crew leader and he assured me it would but he was going to have the owner stop by. She finally agreed after reading some articles I showed her online and we let the crew leader know and we were fine with the owner not stopping by. The owner still stopped by and he said for piece of mind, he'll pick up some additional felt and have them replace it tomorrow morning prior to shingling that section. The crew has been really good so far and nice to see the owner stop by and remove any doubt!


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

Sounds like you found one of the good roofing companies, nice to hear.:thumbsup:


----------



## HDS (Jun 21, 2014)

They finished up shingling early this afternoon and a second set of guys finished up the flashing and the transition from the peak to the flat part of the roof. Overall it looks great and they cleaned up well. 

Only question is the top of the peak and the dark black waterproof membrane. Should there be cap type shingles on it? Maybe that the original crew will be back tomorrow.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

That is your ridge vent. They will be putting a cap over it that matches the shingles installed.
Nice to hear a good story once in a while. Glad you are happy.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

Not ridgevent, transition to a flat roof section.


----------



## HDS (Jun 21, 2014)

The owner was out today for the inspection and roofermann was right, it is the transition to the flat roof section. The reason for the transition is water protection. The previous roof had shingles nailed to the top and through the waterproofing membrane and the owner said each and everyone of those nails was rusted. 

We aren't fond of the look, but would rather it be done right. He doesn't want to nail shingles on, but said he could glue shingles to the waterproofing membrane instead. I assume that is an acceptable solution.

Another cool thing, the section of the flat roof didn't quite match due to the difference in drip edge everywhere else. I was hoping they could put some up, but because of the membrane he can't. Instead the owner plans to come back on saturday and tape off and paint the current edging to match. 

Definitely above and beyond expectations!


----------

